# Ralph Breaks the Internet [November 21, 2018]



## BlazingInferno (Jun 30, 2016)

Confirmed officially by Disney


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2016)

@Cyphon Cool, I liked the first movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2016)

I liked _Wreck-It Ralph_, but I've been dreading this announcement.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 30, 2016)

They need to show her Majesty


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 30, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> They need to show her Majesty



Why the hell didn't they do that? Oh well, was fine with the King Candy/Turbo and Cy-Bug merging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 30, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why the hell didn't they do that? Oh well, was fine with the King Candy/Turbo and Cy-Bug merging.



I guess cause it's an obvious Alien Queen ripoff  I mean look at the head


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2016)

I think it looks like a reaper from Mass Effect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 30, 2016)

Reapers are more squid-like than insectoid but I see what you mean


----------



## Atlas (Jun 30, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I liked _Wreck-It Ralph_, but I've been dreading this announcement.



It sounds like it could be good, though.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm sure it will be... but the time they spend producing this movie is time they could be spending working on an original project. Remember when canon Disney sequels were actually rare? Now they've got two in production.

At least this makes more sense than _Frozen 2._


----------



## Atlas (Jun 30, 2016)

See, it could be much worse.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2016)

@Stunna I still don't expect them to actually make Frozen 2. That is such an obvious mistake.  I think Disney is too smart!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 30, 2016)

Does this mean Ralph will finally become the protag of his own game?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2016)

I would prefer more fix it Felix.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 1, 2016)

I dread sequels, hope this lives upto the original,


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Cyphon Cool, I liked the first movie.



I will definitely be in on this one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 28, 2017)

Dang, they're still going with the originally announced release date. Just a year away.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2017)

what's talking so long with how to train your dragon 3.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2017)

Title is trash. All of the fan proposed titles (like _Super Wreck-It Ralph_) have been better. It also makes me fear that this movie is gonna be full of super dated memes by the time it drops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2017)

please release Legends of the Guardians: Owls of Ga hoole 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2018)

@Stunna

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Aeternus (May 31, 2018)

All of them together, huh? That's cool.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2018)

all at once


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2018)

Ralph gonna show his titties in this?


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 31, 2018)

Pocahontas giving Venelope dat stare.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 4, 2018)

WTF Cinderella


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 5, 2018)

The princesses are kinda funny but I am not impressed so far.

what is even the plot of this movie? I want to see more than hurr durr look! Crossover!!! Or some random shit like Ralph overfeeding a rabbit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2018)

more Disney to inject into my veins


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2018)

Holy shit I can't wait for this


----------



## Glued (Jun 5, 2018)

Cinderella was about to shank someone with a broken glass slipper.

Cinderella going gangsta now?

You know that actually sounds like a good movie, Cinderella in the Hood.

Disney, do it. And while you're at it, give Snow White a bazooka. Lets call it "Bazooka White."

"Fire the Dwarf!!!"


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> You know that actually sounds like a good movie, Cinderella in the Hood.


Thats already a movie, starring Brandy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 5, 2018)

I don’t like those Dumbo ears on Cinderella  Mulan’s a beaut 



Haruka Katana said:


> The princesses are kinda funny but I am not impressed so far.





You are such a bitchy bitch, everywhere with this shit, I swear. Pathetic.

EDIT: Negging me and calling over Indra to neg me, I don’t even do that. You really are pathetic


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 5, 2018)

I liked the trailer, it was fun to watch (great music choice btw) and the princesses  
My minor complaints were that it doesn't really say anything about what the plot might be and the crazy product placement but still entertaining enough.


----------



## Glued (Jun 5, 2018)

Uh huh, so the only place in the internet that is super intense and really nuts...is Disney?

Why do I get this film is biased?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 5, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> You are such a bitchy bitch, everywhere with this shit, I swear. Pathetic.


the irony 

Apparently I can't criticize something now, while you bitch about every poster you don't like.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 5, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Uh huh, so the only place in the internet that is super intense and really nuts...is Disney?
> 
> Why do I get this film is biased?


I was expecting porn/hentai  Forgot this is a disney film

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks fun. I'm in.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 7, 2018)

Don't know what the fuck they did with my boo, but it aint right!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 11, 2018)

I like how they talk about how being a princess means being poisoned, cursed, or kidnapped and then have Merida of all people be right there. Not only has she not been a victim of that, she's actually the one who poisoned, cursed, and forced her royal mother to be rescued. She's both the princess and the villain of her own movie.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 12, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Uh huh, so the only place in the internet that is super intense and really nuts...is Disney?
> 
> Why do I get this film is biased?



I take it there was Safe Search on. 

Or, if this is anything like the power outlet, that's what the search for entities inside the Internet turns up.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 12, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Uh huh, so the only place in the internet that is super intense and really nuts...is Disney?
> 
> Why do I get this film is biased?





Haruka Katana said:


> I was expecting porn/hentai  Forgot this is a disney film





Catalyst75 said:


> I take it there was Safe Search on.
> 
> Or, if this is anything like the power outlet, that's what the search for entities inside the Internet turns up.



Maybe Rule 34 is the reason why the Disney Princesses are so defensive. They know whats out there.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 12, 2018)

Product placement: The movie.

Also, it makes no sense to get hyped over the princess scene. Unless they tag along with Ralph for the rest of the movie, it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> EDIT: Negging me and calling over Indra to neg me, I don’t even do that. You really are pathetic


Instead of editing your post how about you just quote me and tag me directly. 

Glad you brought up the neg , I didn't call him to neg you btw, he just did it because he wanted to 

How about stop insulting and flaming people over opinions for a change


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2018)

hcheng02 said:


> Maybe Rule 34 is the reason why the Disney Princesses are so defensive. They know whats out there.


makes very good sense


----------



## Glued (Jun 12, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> I take it there was Safe Search on.
> 
> Or, if this is anything like the power outlet, that's what the search for entities inside the Internet turns up.





hcheng02 said:


> Maybe Rule 34 is the reason why the Disney Princesses are so defensive. They know whats out there.



Dear lord, why do I get the feeling Ralph will unleash something absolutely horrible hidden deep within the bowels of the internet. A troll from 4chan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Dear lord, why do I get the feeling Ralph will unleash something absolutely horrible hidden deep within the bowels of the internet. A troll from 4chan.



I hope that the main villain turns out to be an internet troll from 4-Chan. That would be amazing.

I've yet to see the first one, so I have no real plans on seeing the sequel, but the trailer was pretty funny.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I hope that the main villain turns out to be an internet troll from 4-Chan. That would be amazing.
> 
> I've yet to see the first one, so I have no real plans on seeing the sequel, but the trailer was pretty funny.


Wtf are you doing?  Go watch the first one!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Stunna


I think this movie looks like ass, personally lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2018)

Stunna said:


> I think this movie looks like ass, personally lol


b-but the princesses


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2018)

They look ass too


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> b-but the princesses


Unlike a lot of people, I like their redesigns here. But this movie looks like it's gonna be 2 hours of dated internet humor and Disney sucking itself off.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 25, 2018)

It's giving me Emoji Movie vibes. The only thread of optimism I can pull on is that the first movie was actually pretty good in spite of its script full of self-indulgent game references, but I'm not sure that's the kind of lightning that stays in the bottle.

Not sure what's wrong with the princesses except that they looked better in 2D, but of course they did.


----------



## Blocky (Jun 27, 2018)

I can only hope the themes about depression and anxiety in this movie is actually true.

This is about the Internet after all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 15, 2018)

Good reviews so far


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 15, 2018)

I knew it was gonna do well. Never doubted it for a second


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2018)

Stunna said:


> I think this movie looks like ass, personally lol



Wreck it Ralph 1: Remember the video games we used to play as kids?

Wreck it Ralph 2: Remember the advertising we used to see on the internet? And remember giving Disney money? 

Small fucking wonder why this movie looks like a complete cop-out.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2018)

Movie released today, but alas Creed II; so I'll see it tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Movie released today, but alas Creed II; so I'll see it tomorrow.


I’m more likely to see Wreck it Ralph first tbh.  Or maybe that comedy with Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2018)

>Mark Wahlberg comedies over Oscar bait


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> >Mark Wahlberg comedies over Oscar bait



Its Rukia what do u expect. Creed II. Ralph eh I don't pay cash for animated movies at the theater.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2018)

Let the record show that Rukia is also a fan of Twilight and 50 shades of Grey


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Let the record show that Rukia is also a fan of Twilight and 50 shades of Grey


Not true.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not true.


Dude your post is already documented in those threads.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dude your post is already documented in those threads.


I saw a couple of them in the theatre.  But you are wrong if you claim that I gave them favorable reviews.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I saw a couple of them in the theatre.  But you are wrong if you claim that I gave them favorable reviews.





~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia 50 Shades Darker is right around the corner, dude...excited?





Rukia said:


> Absolutely.  Dakota Johnson hype.





Rukia said:


> Guys.  My Fifty Shades Darker blu ray has arrived.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

And it turned out to be a bad movie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Why did i buy a copy?  The nudity and the sexual content.  My collection is basically the Mr Skin collection.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dude your post is already documented in those threads.



Let’s not forget he trashed on Winter Soldier before it released


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2018)

Just saw the movie.  Really good!  This has been a good month for movies.  If you're old though you'll probably be lost.  This is the first Disney movie where I can honestly say that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Very good use of internet things without being cheesy.  I couldn't stop laughing at the Disney scene though, it was like a 20 minute long shameless flex by the Mouse.

The mid credits and post credits scenes were really funny.

The Ralph monster creeped me out, I think it was the fact that the Ralphs he was made up of were moving.

I thought Vanellope got her glitch solved in the first movie?  It just acts up when she gets frustrated or nervous.

Ralph is kind of responsible for Vanellope leaving the arcade.  But he grew up and learned a lesson from it so its cool.  I guess he never really got over his insecurity from the first one it was just kind of alleviated.  He was alot less grouchy though.

I had a feeling the Dark Net/Web would be in the film but why did the Virus broke there look like an uncut penis?






Skaddix said:


> Its Rukia what do u expect. Creed II. Ralph eh I don't pay cash for animated movies at the theater.


You didn't see Sausage Party in theaters?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 21, 2018)

Remember that if you watch this movie, you support misandry.


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 21, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Remember that if you watch this movie, you support misandry.



Huh? Is this some internet meme or controversy I'm missing here?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 21, 2018)

hcheng02 said:


> Huh? Is this some internet meme or controversy I'm missing here?


Sarah Silverman is a textbook mysandrist. She literally and vocally hates men. Take a look at her twitter and at everytime she opens her mouth.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2018)

Meh. I'm sure she has a good reason.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Sarah Silverman is a textbook mysandrist. She literally and vocally hates men. Take a look at her twitter and at everytime she opens her mouth.



Well deserved.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well deserved.


Ahh yes,  the good ol days . Back when you can film fit dudes haymakering   a woman's face for comedic reasons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2018)

I heard this is really good.

Looks like I was right again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2018)

Gonna go see it today.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I heard this is really good.
> 
> Looks like I was right again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blocky (Nov 25, 2018)

I like it but not much as the first one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



One of my problems is the movie of how they completely skip over one of the subplots about Felix and Calhoun trying to take care of the Suger Rush kids and all that is just solved at the end.

I also feel that ralph and vanellope were a bit more unlikeable then the last film. Vanellope wanted to be accepted in the first one and she did. Now when she visited Slaughter Race and now she wants to stay there forever in the span of hours and just want to not be apart of the game she tried so hard to be apart of anymore. 

I understand the kind of message they are trying to tell and I really like it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2018)

This movie threw a lot of shade at Merida.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This movie threw a lot of shade at Merida.


pixar discrimination is real

--

I know what I was getting into, but I still couldn't help but get excited for all the disney properties in one movie. This is probably Disney's biggest circle jerk, and man did I like it. I am however kinda surprised that President Vanellope straight up ditched her own game to join Slaughter Race with no signs of repercussion. People are gonna notice that. If there will be a third, maybe it will tackle that issue?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2018)

Great sequel. 

But the ending sort of wrecked me.  But the theme of the movie was change so I get from where they were coming from. 

Really hope to see Wreck-It Ralph 3.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wished I had stayed longer till the end after the credits to get Wreck-rolled by that final scene.  (Found out later by YouTube videos)


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 6, 2019)

Loved the film. Has a few things in it for older people who've been on the internet a long time.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was the only person in the cinema who burst out laughing when he goes to find the necklace after it gets thrown off the building and whilst picking up rubble he moves a sign that says "Geocities". Perfection.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2019)

I really liked the whole relationship development of Ralph and Vanellope but that almost played second fiddle to ISN'T THE INTERNET WACKY? MEMETRY IS AWESOME XD bullshit that was an unfunny waste of time. 

I liked the Princess scenes, though, since it was all about making fun of themselves and Vanellope's song was hilarious.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2019)

Arthur, the virus that created the clones of Ralph, was never seen or mentioned, again, after it created the clones, so I wonder if it shall appear in a potential third film?

Also, I expected Arthur to duplicate insecurities in the game's code, not personality traits, but, given that everyone in the computers are composed of code, I suppose that such duplication makes sense.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 30, 2019)

Finally saw this...

3/10

Hated this film. I just feel this film doesn't pair well with the previous film at all. This film ended with a downer ending, Ralph is clearly left unhappy. The rejection is just too strong.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2019)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Finally saw this...
> 
> 3/10
> 
> Hated this film. I just feel this film doesn't pair well with the previous film at all. This film ended with a downer ending, Ralph is clearly left unhappy. The rejection is just too strong.


I wouldn't call it downer, more like bittersweet.  Ralph grew as a person and learned to let go, Vannilope found a place where she belonged, everything ended cool.

And wow you just saw it?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 30, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I wouldn't call it downer, more like bittersweet.  Ralph grew as a person and learned to let go, Vannilope found a place where she belonged, everything ended cool.
> 
> And wow you just saw it?



In real life, that is a downer ending.

...yes just saw it. My friends don't like Disney movies, kinda forgot about this, and randomly decided to watch this online yesterday after all this time, I also have to see how to train your dragon 3 and lego movie 2.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2019)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> In real life, that is a downer ending.
> 
> ...yes just saw it. My friends don't like Disney movies, kinda forgot about this, and randomly decided to watch this online yesterday after all this time, I also have to see how to train your dragon 3 and lego movie 2.


IRL its called not being a selfish child and being considerate of your friends. 

Speaking of friends what do your friends not liking Disney have to do with you watching this?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 30, 2019)

Mider T said:


> IRL its called not being a selfish child and being considerate of your friends.
> 
> Speaking of friends what do your friends not liking Disney have to do with you watching this?



…too afraid to go to the movies by myself.

Happy now? Ive admitted it.


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2019)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> …too afraid to go to the movies by myself.
> 
> Happy now? Ive admitted it.


Just confused.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I wouldn't call it downer, more like bittersweet.  Ralph grew as a person and learned to let go, Vannilope found a place where she belonged, everything ended cool.



The movie never addressed the effects that Vanellope leaving _Sugar Rush_ had; did the players even notice that she was gone? If they did, were they upset? Did Mr. Litwack keep the game?


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The movie never addressed the effects that Vanellope leaving _Sugar Rush_ had; did the players even notice that she was gone? If they did, were they upset? Did Mr. Litwack keep the game?


Maybe it was explained as a glitch again?  Who knows, just overthinking it?


----------

